# Colour Craft Haul and a Surprise!



## SoSoSteph (Jul 15, 2009)

Here is my Colour Craft Haul.

I picked up...

Style Demon Mineralize Blush
Warm Blend Mineralize Skin Finish
Madly Creative Lipstick
226 brush

And I also picked up Luminary lustreglass from the permanent collection.

I got my things at Nordstrom...Well as you know, Nordstrom's Anniversary sale starts on the 17th, but they always do pre-sell and even though I didn't buy any products that would be on sale, the sales girl said if I waited and did pre-sell for the Colour Craft items I would qualify for a free gift.

The free gift included things from Style Warriors:

On A Mission Beauty Powder Blush
Night Manoeuvres e/s
Vibrant Grape e/s


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 15, 2009)

What a great free gift!! Enjoy your haul!!!


----------



## candaces (Jul 15, 2009)

wow!! thats a nice free gift!!


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 15, 2009)

How cool!!

I wonder if they offered a presale for the Look Books as well??

The free gift is worth almost $50. Lucky You!


----------



## lushious_lips (Jul 15, 2009)

Enjoy your haul.


----------



## SoSoSteph (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_How cool!!

I wonder if they offered a presale for the Look Books as well??

The free gift is worth almost $50. Lucky You!_

 


Yes the Look Books were/are available for pre-sale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A lot of stuff has sold out in general, somebody I know was looking all over Dallas for one of the Summer Crop lip bag.


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 15, 2009)

Awesome haul and gift! Enjoy your new goodies


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 16, 2009)

Awesome haul! You will love the 226 brush! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 16, 2009)

enjoy! love the luminary lustreglass


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 16, 2009)

Great haul, enjoy!


----------



## iaisha26 (Jul 16, 2009)

OK...so jealous. My Nordies isn't giving a free gift. Don't feel bad for me just yet, Nordies card holders was able to get pick the anniversary items yesterday...Got my look books. What Nordies did you get this from?


----------



## SoSoSteph (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iaisha26* 

 
_OK...so jealous. My Nordies isn't giving a free gift. Don't feel bad for me just yet, Nordies card holders was able to get pick the anniversary items yesterday...Got my look books. What Nordies did you get this from?_

 

I got mine from Nordstrom at Barton Creek Square Mall here in Austin, Texas.

I did my pre-sell on the day Colour Craft came out. They had all sorts of different gift bags including some of the sought after Naked Honey body products like the salve. They had Euristocrats 2 stuff in there as well and the Style Warriors stuff I picked up. 

I went to pick up my stuff yesterday and all of the gift bags were gone.


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 16, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## SoSoSteph (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicy415* 

 
_enjoy! love the luminary lustreglass_

 
I'm enjoying it as well, it sort of turns pink on my lips which I like!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jul 16, 2009)

I pre ordered Graphic Garden but they didnt tell me Colour craft gave u a gift... they never mentioned it so I dont think my nordies did that.


LOVE ur haul


----------



## Sass (Jul 16, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## PinkFluffyDice (Jul 19, 2009)

Lucky you! enjoy


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow.. great haul.. I wish The Bay (like your Nordstrom) would do the free gift thing. enjoy those gooodies!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 19, 2009)

awesome haul! made even better by the wicked freebies! very cool! enjoy using it all!


----------



## nunu (Jul 19, 2009)

Lovely haul!


----------



## KittehKat (Jul 20, 2009)

Love Madly Creative & congrats on the amazing free gift


----------



## chinkee21 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great haul! How do you like Luminary? I've been on the fence about getting it myself!

I wonder if they give gifts for online purchases?


----------



## MacOnMe (Jul 21, 2009)

That is awesome! Im happy for you! =)


----------



## SoSoSteph (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chinkee21* 

 
_Great haul! How do you like Luminary? I've been on the fence about getting it myself!

I wonder if they give gifts for online purchases?_

 
I am absolutely in love with Luminary...I've been wearing it pretty consistently since i purchased it.


----------



## n_c (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice, enjoy.


----------



## AshleyTatton (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow, that's a free gift? My Bay (Canadian Nordstrom) never did anything like that for me! Haha. Enjoy it!


----------



## SoSoSteph (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chinkee21* 

 
_Great haul! How do you like Luminary? I've been on the fence about getting it myself!

I wonder if they give gifts for online purchases?_

 

I love the Luminary lusterglass..it's a very nice color and very wearable.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 14, 2009)

Iam so jealous I wish they did stuff like that for online purchases.


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 15, 2009)

Awesome haul!! Wish I had a Nordies nearby to be able to get such an amazing freebie.


----------

